# How do I move fish "long-distance?"



## god_flame (Sep 16, 2009)

I am relocating for a job that will require us to move about 8hrs away (via car). Is there a way to move fish this far, or do I need to give them away? Was thinking a cooler filled with water and an airstone inside. I only have three fish, 2 small pleistos and 1 cherry barb. The others have gone to fishy heaven.

Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's better to bag them up, lest they get dashed about against the cooler's sides and badly injured.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

That will work just remember to not let them sit in the hot car, while you stop for lunch, and cook


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

yes bag them up 2/3 air 1/3 water. Line the cooler with a towel and place them in it. Keep it closed as it will help maintain temp and the darkness will reduce stress on the fish.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Don't feed them for a couple of days before you move.  That'll help keep their water in the bags cleaner.


----------



## god_flame (Sep 16, 2009)

They will survive that long (8hrs) in just a bag and water without an airstone?


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

they last days while being shipped!


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

what are pleistos?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yeah....that's what i wanna know...what are pleistos ?


----------



## god_flame (Sep 16, 2009)

Cool, I'll give it a shot! FYI, pleisto=pleco, haha. I always mis-remember their name in my head for some reason.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Ill be moving 3 hours away in 2 months too so I gotta do this soon.


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

When moving should you take your water also? wouldnt it start your cycle over if you didnt


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Take some water, yes, but more importantly, keep the filters wet. NOT full of stagnant water, but wet and exposed to air. This prevents new cycling.


----------

